# De glosser or sand?



## mrpaintman (Dec 1, 2017)

Hey all,

How do you usually prep your trim? I'm not talking crazy peeling, just standard stuff for re paint. I've lightly sanded it and re painted, but have been using de glosser a bit more. Generally I will quick sand and then clean with the de glosser. What do you all do?


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

Wash the dirty spots with a degreaser and clean rinse then sand with 150-220. I like this method bc the sanding step helps hide bad previous paint jobs like stray brushing and smooths off any stuff in the previous coats ex. Unstrained paint, or stuff that stuck before the other paint dried. Especially with oil trim. Sanding is a must


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Sanding is always better than deglossing. You should clean before sanding though. AT least anything dirty. In a perfect world, you should clean, sand, then wipe down with a deglosser. 

I recently bough ta gallon of Krud cutter cleaner/deglosser. Its not fumey like most deglossers, and I doubt it works that well, but I've been using it to clean before sanding, and if it helps degloss, great. I'm more into using topcoats that stick to any surfaces though


----------



## Lazerlnes (Sep 9, 2017)

Unless I need to sand out imperfections like drips,drags, or other ugliness I just mix up some crud cutter concentrate and water and scrub with a scouring sponge usually then wipe clean.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Warning! Brain cells in danger.*



mrpaintman said:


> Hey all,
> 
> How do you usually prep your trim? I'm not talking crazy peeling, just standard stuff for re paint. I've lightly sanded it and re painted, but have been using de glosser a bit more. Generally I will quick sand and then clean with the de glosser. What do you all do?


I would go with cleaning first, dry, then sand, then wipe down. I worked for a painting contractor back in 1986. We and I were wiping down varnished trim in a hallway with PASO deglosser prior to painting. After about 20 minutes of this I told him I had to get away from the PASO as it was messing me up. He took me into one of the bedrooms and told me to reinstall all of the window hardware and whatever else needed reinstalling. I was in there for an hour and was in such a mental fog I was not able to do one thing. Since then no more chemical deglosser for me!

I still use denatured alcohol solvent, lacquer thinner, acetone, and mineral spirits for various things, but try to do so with plenty of ventilation. I recently was sold some MEK for some cleaning work. I tried a little and immediately had a reaction that told me to put the cap back on, return the MEK and never use it again, no matter how well it works!

futtyos


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

On small items like trim work and walls, I'll typically go with no rinse TSP substitute concentrated cleaner, followed with a light sanding. On larger projects I'll pressure wash with a cleaner, sometimes scrub with various scrubbers, rinse, let dry, and grind where necessary, or abrasive blast when required.

I still trust creating a mechanical anchor with abrasive then I do relying on a product's chemical or adhesive bond.


----------

